# rigs off La



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello, is there anywhere to obtain the GPS coordinates for rigs around the name nakika or some of the drill ships. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

tailfisher said:


> Hello, is there anywhere to obtain the GPS coordinates for rigs around the name nakika or some of the drill ships. Any help would be greatly appreciated


Hiltons realtime navigator


----------



## jpark76 (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/

National Data Buoy Center

Just zoom in on the area and click on the rigs, ships or buoys.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.rodnreel.com/gps/semisub.asp


----------

